# got mine



## infantrygunner (Nov 30, 2007)

so i just joined the webpage here and also just picked up my new taurus pt 24/7 pro 9mm today havent shot it yet but the grip is very comfortable probably the most comfortable out of any gun ive held! cant wait to fire it at the range!:smt023


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I think you'll be pleased. Great guns those 24/7s.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Well, if you're gonna announce it, then you better take some pics and post a range report! Otherwise, we'll make you do a bunch of push-up's in full battle dress.....

:mrgreen:
PhilR.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

In all seriousness, congratulations on your fine purchase. I'm waiting on the OSS model to be released and then will be picking up that particular model. Those who own them seem to love them. We have a member on the www.taurusarmed.net board who has 10,000 + rounds through his and it's still running like a charm from what he's said, though his is a 45 ACP.

:smt023:smt1099


----------



## infantrygunner (Nov 30, 2007)

ok so yeah sorry i havent posted any pics yet i really should get on that, but i did go to the indoor range here and fired 250 rounds winchesters through it, noproblems whatsoever with the firearm however!, im having a little difficulty adjusting to the heinie sights, shooting a lil low so ive adjusted my poa a little and still seemed to be firing low, but other than human error i have nothing but good things to say for the 24/7 personally.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.............and Howdy from Texas.......:smt028 (pictures ARE required!)


----------



## infantrygunner (Nov 30, 2007)

*ok pics*

sorry took so long had to get my wifes camera, sorry no pics at the range wife wouldnt go and didnt want to ask a stranger to take pics...lol


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Just a guess but I would say you are jerking the trigger as the pistol is getting ready to fire. That's why it keeps shooting low. Anyway Congrats on your new gun and enjoy it.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

*Very nice infantrygunner, thanks for taking the time to share the pictures. I'm eyeing the 24/7 myself but going to get the OSS version when it's available.* :smt1099


----------

